# Purebreed PIXIE BOB needs home



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

*Purebreed PIXIE BOB needs home*

I have a *purebreed PIXIE BOB *female that is 1.5 years old. We spent $2500 on emergency surgery when she was a kitten. *Unfortunately, we can no longer keep her.* I'm looking for a good home for her. I live in North Carolina and she would need to be picked up. I don't mind driving a short distance to meet someone. She was adopted by another lady, but I had to go get her after 4 days. The other lady's cat was just too stressed at the introduction of a new cat into her home. That cat stopped eating and stayed outside. Pixie was not the problem. She is the most laid back cat I have ever seen. *She is not your typical independent cat. She is a true Pixie Bob.....know as "a cat in dog's clothing".* She snuggles tight in the bed at night and will come looking for you if you get out of her sight. She will not run and hide when company comes over. More than likely, she will run and jump in their lap wanting attention. My 8 year old carries her around like a "sack of taters". She truely does not have a care in this world....LOL! The only reason we can't keep her is because my son is allergic to cats. We thought he would outgrow it, but it has not gotten any better. It's really hard trying to explain to an 8 year old that he can't hold the cat and she can not sleep with him at night (when he sees her sleeping in the bed with us). Keeping her is no longer an option for us. *If you are interested or know someone that might be, please let me know.* I know I could take her back to the breeder, but that is a 12 hour drive that I don't want to make again. I have called every cat rescue group in my area, but no one will take her because she is a personal pet and not a stray cat. I have run out of options.......

:arrow: [email protected]


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Does your son have eczema or asthma? Does he need to use inhalers?
( eg, Salbutamol )....I ask because my entire family has some pretty significant allergies to ALL animals, but especially cats & birds!..as a child, I recieved allergy shots weekly till I was about 18 years old...My mother got them too...Of course we heard the usual rhetoric about getting rid of our pets....my mom offered me the option, but I chose antihistamines over a broken heart! Of course she always had the dark cloud of "child abuser" hanging over her head! LOL..

As the years went by & I had my own children who inherited the same allergies...I discovered that unfamiliar cats produced a more substantial reaction...prolonged exposure desinsitized the response. Now I have the pleasure of being the negligent mom! ( how ironic...I have like 60 cats at the moment! My ex called the CAS to report me as an unfit mom during our custody battle...'nother story altogether, but I just wanted to make the point that it's an uphill battle to hold on to the 4 legged family members when there's kids with allergies)

I voiced my observations to a very prominent peadiatrician who I regularly encounter in my workplace...This topic was discussed at great length...of course it was more objective having taken place outside of a doctor / patient context. My questions were prompted in the interest of higher learning, rather than as advice for my own children.

He clarified for me, something that I already knew...In the absence of serious reactions...wheezing, ( asthma ), eczema...REGULAR CONTACT WITH AN ALLERGEN DESENSITIZES THE ALLERGIC RESPONSE....in effect the same principles on which allergy shots are based...In many cases there is evidence that over long term, kids which are exposed to allergens are more likely to outgrow severe reactions over those who are protected from contact with the offending agent...these types often carry severe reactions into adulthood.

Of course if my children were wheezing, I would make other arrangements for the cats...but their reactions are chronic sinusitis,itchy eyes, sneezing etc. They've learned to modify their habits to reduce the discomfort of some symptoms...for example...when my youngest was around 4, he often wore socks on his hands...I thought it was some bizarre fashion trend LOL...when a visitor questioned him, he stated..."Oh, it's so I can pat Jiggly Puff" ( his cat )...he learned that touching the cat & rubbing his eyes caused severe itching & conjunctivitis.

We have a plethora of methods...from keeping sleep pillows in closets to occassional use of antihistamines,( BTW the non drowsy types aren't very effective ), vicks inhalers etc to cope....sometimes I feel like a rotten mom...at it's worse, the kids have these "allergic shiners"...puffy dark circles under their eyes...but for us, it's well worth the extra trouble. BTW...Prescription antihistamine eye drops are a godsend! I could not live without them!

I always find it so ironic, that of all the advice that doctors give their patients, getting rid of a pet because of allergies, is the only one readily complied with! In many cases, it's often the least effecitve! For example...the same people, if told to quit smoking would disregard that advice...but if they did, it would make an incredible difference in their health! And of all the medical advice...an order to get rid of a pet is the only advice that if followed, will break your kid's hearts! IMO, the medical profession is pretty archaic in the manner in which they deal with pet allergies!!! Having worked as an RN in a busy Emergency department for well over 20 years I'm aghast at the numbers of people that bring their kids, reeking of secondary cigarette smoke, for the treatment of acute asthma!

All this being said...sorry , my pet peeve...LOL...I would suggest that if it is still essential to rehome Hemi...you can try checking Petfinder.com in your locality, contact the various rescues to see if they will feature Hemi....if they are reluctant, offer them a donation in the adoption fee, (which is essential!!! PLEASE DON'T GIVE AWAY A FREE CAT!!!!) Ask an adoption fee...I don't know what it's like in N.C., but here in Ontario, Canada...such a cat would get adopted in a heartbeat! I would be happy to feature him on my Petfinder Site...but obviously I'm too far away! If you can, have the interested party complete an adoption application...Best to have the rescue screen applicants if you can find someone to cooperate.

Above everything else, I hope that you are able to find a workable solution that will make everyone happy! Good luck!


----------

